# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Samsung và Xiaomi có thể tham gia vào sân chơi "PC luôn kết nối"

## doanhson91

Samsung và Xiaomi có thể tham gia vào sân chơi Always Connected PC

Cái bắt tay giữa Microsoft và Qualcomm hồi đầu tháng 12 này đã mở ra một kỷ nguyên máy tính mới, cho phép chúng luôn duy trì kết nối internet nhờ sự hỗ trợ của chip Snapdragon 835. Microsoft gọi những chiếc máy tính này là "Always Connected PC" (PC luôn kết nối).

>>> Xem thêm : Xiaomi Redmi note 4x chính hãng ,xiaomi mi 5x giá siêu tốt







Sau khi Lenovo, HP và Asus công bố tham gia vào sân chơi này, thì mới đây có thông tin Samsung và Xiaomi cũng có ý định chung vui.



Trước nay, Samsung và Xiaomi chỉ mạnh về mảng smartphone và máy tính bảng. Riêng Xiaomi cũng chỉ mới bắt đầu sản xuất laptop vào năm ngoái với Mi Notebook Air - sản phẩm gây chú ý mạnh ở Trung Quốc với khả năng luôn kết nối nhưng sử dụng bộ xử lý Intel. Mặt khác, Samsung được đồn đại sẽ ra mắt một dòng laptop mới vào năm tới.



Chip ARM Snapdragon được sử dụng phổ biến trên tablet và smartphone, còn kiến trúc x86 của Intel là lựa chọn hoàn hảo trên laptop và desktop PC. Tuy nhiên, việc chuyển sang sử dụng chip Snapdragon cho laptop sẽ là lựa chọn tốt hơn để tối ưu thời lượng pin, bỏ qua quạt làm mát và hình dáng thiết kế gọn gàng. Dĩ nhiên sức mạnh chip Snapdragon thật khó để có thể mang lại hiệu năng như x86 của Intel, ít nhất ở thời điểm hiện tại.



>>> Xem thêm : iPhone 6 cũ đẹp như mới, nguyên bản 100% 



Máy tính sử dụng chip Snapdragon 835 sẽ được tích hợp tính năng kết nối LTE dựa trên modem X16, cho phép truy cập 4G từ nhà mạng. Nhờ chế độ Connected Standby được bổ sung, người dùng có thể nhanh chóng truy cập internet ngay sau khi mở máy vào hệ điều hành.

----------

